# when and how many times are vineyards plowghed



## perfection (Nov 17, 2018)

after reading many sites on the internet I am confused...... 

Which month is the most usual for vineyard ploughing - is it pre winter or early spring or both? Are the objectives of the timing of ploughing different? 
When are fertilizers added and mulching done? 

Thanks folks for any specific help on these questions


----------



## balatonwine (Nov 17, 2018)

Your best resource is your local agricultural or university extension as that will give you the best options for your area.

Many other online sites are just opinions, or are accurate but based on local needs or factors that may not be the same as yours. For example, if one lives in a more moderate climate, planting legumes in the fall, letting them grow over winter, and plowing them into the soil in the spring for Nitrogen can be done. If you live in a cold, wet climate then spring plowing in wet soil may not be a good idea. And of course, some vineyards do not plow routinely, or at all, in the aisles, and only till (special machines) in the rows under the vines. So, it all "depends".


----------



## perfection (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you balatonwine
Maybe I can reframe my question....
The answer is of theoretical importance for my research submission on viticulture....

according to you what would be the most common (or two most common) practices in Europe (say France) with regards to ploughing practices, frequency of ploughing, fertilizer addition, mulching and the difference in the objectives of ploughing is done more than once in a vineyard year

Thank you once again....


----------



## balatonwine (Nov 19, 2018)

Ah. Its a research question.

I don't know about France, but where I live in Hungary most large, commercial vineyards do not plow. Many do till however, in row or in aisle (it varies). Plowing on hills here mostly causes erosion so is avoided. There are some smaller vineyards that plow (and some cause erosion), and they do it now, in the Autumn. Snowing today, but if interested I can take photos later this week and post them here if you wish.


----------

